# كود و إصدارات الجمعية الامريكية لمهندسى الصحى aspe على رابط واحد



## mohamed mech (15 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
فى الرابط التالى تجدون
كود و إصدارات الجمعية الامريكية لمهندسى الصحى ASPE على رابط واحد
إهداء للدكتورصبرى سعيد

aspe, american society of plumbing engineers - Download - 4shared - mohamed abdo​


----------



## drmady (15 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك استاذى الفاضل المهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## haithamslem (15 مايو 2013)

تسلم الأيادي يامهندس محمد , وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء عسكر (15 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 مايو 2013)

دائما معطاء بلا حدود صديقي العزيز الكريم 
رزقكم الله بكل حرف حسنة في الدنيا و الآخرة و زادكم من فضله و علمه و رزقه 
أسأل الله العظيم الحليم الكريم رب السموات السبع رب العرش العظيم ، فالق الحب و النوي ، سطيع النور ، الرحمن على العرش استوي أن يبارك لكم في ذريتكم و أهلكم و صحتكم و علمكم و يحفظ لكم والديكم بكل خير


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2013)

دائما معطاء بلا حدود صديقي العزيز الكريم 
رزقكم الله بكل حرف حسنة في الدنيا و الآخرة و زادكم من فضله و علمه و رزقه 
أسأل الله العظيم الحليم الكريم رب السموات السبع رب العرش العظيم ، فالق الحب و النوي ، سطيع النور ، الرحمن على العرش استوي أن يبارك لكم في ذريتكم و أهلكم و صحتكم و علمكم و يحفظ لكم والديكم بكل خير​ واصحابك​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بك يا مهندس محمد ... ورزقك من الخير فوق ما ترجو .... وصرف عنك من الشر فوق ما تحذر

وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2013)

وكأن في رابط التحميل مشكلة يا أخي العزيز ؟؟!!​


----------



## محمد العطفي (16 مايو 2013)

تسلم ايديك يا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## وائل الشال (16 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير والف الف شكر


----------



## toktok66 (17 مايو 2013)

ممتاز الكلام د ه يا معلمي روح يا شيح الله يفتح عليك وينور طريقك 
ملاقيش بقى عندك awwa


----------



## mohamed mech (17 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> ممتاز الكلام د ه يا معلمي روح يا شيح الله يفتح عليك وينور طريقك
> ملاقيش بقى عندك awwa



فى حاجة من ريحته فى المرفقات


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (17 مايو 2013)

ربنا جعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويوفقك فى حيتك يا هندسه


----------



## zanitty (18 مايو 2013)

حبيبى


----------



## toktok66 (18 مايو 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> فى حاجة من ريحته فى المرفقات



حلو برده ربنا يباركلك


----------



## wael nesim (19 مايو 2013)

الف شكر ليكم يا بشمهندسين الملتقى


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (29 سبتمبر 2013)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (29 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hikal007 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفعك بعلمه وجعلك من الناظرين لوجهه الكريم على عطاءك اللا محدود لإخوانك


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## aburawan (27 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## spyeng_85 (2 مارس 2016)

شكرا


----------



## زي الشباب (2 أغسطس 2017)

شكككككرا على هذا المجهود بارك الله فيكم


----------

